# I Finally Did It (Sniff, Sniff)



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

NasalSponge said:


> Finally pulled the queen from my mean hive. She is NOT happy.


Hence the soothing music . What are you saving her for?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally pulled the queen 
What is the history of the queen?
Ernie


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

She was mean or her daughters were mean?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes...well, at least her daughters where mean and she did try to bite me (and I do mean bite). I wanted to use my queen catcher to see how it worked and then I just watched her for a couple hours before doing the dirty deed. Of course I pinched her yesterday and it rained today...so much for a 24 hour combine.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice head phones.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx...nothin special...use them for gaming.


----------

